# Help! My DSP stopped getting a signal from receiver



## morik (Mar 15, 2011)

So while I was working on EQ filters, I put in a 4th filter on my DSP (no other changes), and suddenly my receiver has stopped sending any signals to the subwoofer. When I adjust trim levels, it does send a signal, and the DSP shows a signal going through, but for all other audio sources I've tried, for some reason no signal is being sent to the DSP. I powered everything down and back on, no change.

I tried putting the DSP into bypass mode, no change.

Anyone know what could cause this? (Although I'm posting this here, I'm assuming its probably some issue with my receiver... I have an Onkyo 3008)


----------



## morik (Mar 15, 2011)

Nevermind I'm an idiot. Somehow, I have no idea how, my mains got set to full band in between a measurement, and I have double bass turned off.


----------

